
Technique gets clear images from light reflected off blank paper - acro
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/07/technique-gets-clear-images-from-light-reflected-off-blank-paper/
======
gantz
Totally different concept, but this reminds me of the anecdotes my professor
would tell us about the possibility of eavesdropping on a monitor (CRT then)
based on the light radiation emitted, and not from seeing the actual image
itself

~~~
Robin_Message
You're thinking of _Optical Time-Domain Eavesdropping Risks of CRT Displays_
by Markus G. Kuhn in Proceedings of the 2002 IEEE Symposium on Security and
Privacy, Berkeley, California, 12–15 May 2002.

Available here: <http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/ieee02-optical.pdf>

Pretty amazing that this actually works, just using a high-speed photo-sensor
– and doesn't even require line of sight, a reflection off a wall is enough.
Unfortunately, I don't think it will work on LCD screens.

------
yummybear
Article describing novel way to produce images, yet no images produced in
article.

Further investigation finds a few thumbnails an a paywall.

~~~
mileswu
I grabbed the images from the PDF paper and put them here:

Figure 1: <http://i.imgur.com/imfvc.png> Figure 2:
<http://i.imgur.com/xKIOv.png> Figure 3: <http://i.imgur.com/GevEd.png>

------
vilya
Interesting stuff!

There's also an article about it on Petapixel:
[http://www.petapixel.com/2012/07/16/researchers-develop-
came...](http://www.petapixel.com/2012/07/16/researchers-develop-camera-that-
uses-natural-light-to-see-around-corners/)

and the full academic paper is available here:
<http://arxiv.org/pdf/1202.2078.pdf>

------
nobody_nowhere
At last! Something that comes close to explaining the "seeing around a corner
in a scanned picture" scene in Blade Runner...

